# Some Goodies



## crack2483 (7/8/14)

http://vaporjoe.blogspot.com/2014/08/vape-for-days-on-groove-2-for-just-3699.html?m=1

MVP killer? 

http://vaporjoe.blogspot.com/2014/08/the-end-sigelei-100-watt-goes-live-for.html?m=1

For just over 1k how could you not want 100w? 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## BumbleBee (7/8/14)

That Groove II appeals to me


----------



## DoubleD (8/8/14)

The Sigelei 100w looks to be fantastic


----------

